# Need suggestions..



## Madh1261 (Jun 17, 2015)

I decide to go for Nikon D7200 Buy Nikon D7200 24.2 MP Digital SLR Camera (Black) with AF-S 18-140mm VR Kit Lens and 8GB Card, Camera Bag Online at Low Price in India | Nikon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in
The problem is that it crosses the limit of rs. 50k and can't be bought with cash on delivery. None of my family member's debit card or credit card has the facility of transacting that amount. I don't want to buy it from local store because the price cross 1 lakhs rupees but getting a discount of 9k rupees on amazon. Is there anyone who can suggest me what should i do to get this camera for 95k? or any mod who can help me purchase this camera from amazon?


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2015)

9% discount is not much, you may get a better deal in local stores. See if you can find a nice deal in a local store.

If you really want to buy from amazon, ask one of your friends or relatives to make the transaction online on behalf you and you pay them in cash.


----------



## Madh1261 (Jun 17, 2015)

not 9% bro, its 9k Rupees.. that's a huge discount.. none of my relatives have such cards. im from assam and people usually dont have such type of card cause we normally buy from stores but 9k discount is really tempting


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2015)

You mean you're getting 9k off from the quoted price (i.e. 87k)???

You don't actually need debit/credit card to do online transaction. Net banking can do...


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 17, 2015)

If i were you and had to buy a camera in that range I would buy a D750 body and be content with a second hand lens. Or if a Crop body is a priority and Im assuming you are in to birding and wildlife or sports since a 1 Lac crop body customers are either of the three , I would rather save some more cash and get the 7D MK2 any damn day ! ( I have a MK2, its amazing,my rocketqueen!)


----------



## Madh1261 (Jun 24, 2015)

I bought the nikon d7200 finally for 94k.. It's awesome, the picture quality is awesome.. i had budget constraints so couldn't buy d750, i wanted it too in fact [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 24, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2015)

wow congrats for D7200


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

Congo man.


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2015)

Madh1261 said:


> I bought the nikon d7200 finally for 94k.. It's awesome, the picture quality is awesome.. i had budget constraints so couldn't buy d750, i wanted it too in fact  @The Incinerator


Congrats. First one here to buy this camera. Share your first hand exp and post some photographs too. We would love see them...


----------



## Madh1261 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'be bought the Nikon D7200 on June 18th from a local store for 94k. I bought it with the 18-140mm kit lens. This is my first DSLR camera. I'm very delighted to finally upgrade from my Point and Shoot to DSLR. The Image quality is amazing. The autofocus system is amazing too. It focuses very quick.  I was surprised by its high ISO performance. I can hardly notice any noise till 3200 native ISO. ISO at 6400 is usuable too. And since it has the new expeed 4 processor, many things have improved from the past 7xxx series cameras. It has a larger buffer and the battery backup is good. I charged once and went to two places already and took around 800 pictures and i think it will still take 300 pictures more before the battery is completely drained out. There are too many buttons and its very easy to navigate or change the settings.  Like many modern cameras, it has also wifi and i find it very useful. I dont need to buy a wireless remote for another 500rs. We can connect the camera with our phone and take picture, its very easy. Though the Nikon app doesn't have many functions but it still works. I haven't tried the NFC yet as my phone doesnt have NFC.  There's no GPS, I dont need it either at least for now. The grip and body feels very sturdy but its heavy too. I think weight will fall under the lists of cons but not a deal breaker. 
The video quality is impressive too.  It can take 1080p videos at 30p and 60p in 1.3 crop mode. The audio is quite good for maybe birthday parties or home videos.  But for any other purpose, I think a good mic would be needed. Please suggest me a mic. I will occassionally take videos too. 
Overall, I'm very happy with this camera.. The Image quality is amazing. Being a beginner, I find it very easy to navigate through the menus and change the settings. The 18-140mm kit lens is sharp and built quality is good too. I look forward to buy the 50mm for portrait photography.

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/UHgNjt1.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/WJ8aSjw.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/wAFSruV.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/aePSuhu.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*Those are some images that I've taken. Remember, I'm a beginner. I'm still learning 
P.S - Since there are no programs to edit the RAW files for this camera as it is a new camera. Therefore all the images were taken in jpeg format. *

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/VWyzOd2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Xb81Af5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DRniaD7.jpg
*These are my camera photos*


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 28, 2015)

The two non-portrait photos are very good. Before you invest in a 50mm for portraits, I would recommend that you become a bit more familiar with the camera. There is something off with the bokeh in both the portrait shots - I don't know if it is because of the lens (most likely as it is a budget lens) or if it is due to technique or post processing. It is best to establish exactly what you want from a new lens before you buy one. 

I would also suggest you take many portraits with this lens to see which focal length you use most often for portraits. I prefer a longer focal length for portraits, but of course that is just a preference.


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2015)

So you found a similar deal in a local store itself. That's good. 
Nice clicks


----------



## Madh1261 (Jun 30, 2015)

[MENTION=21850]raja manuel[/MENTION] Thanks.. I think that weird bokeh is because the lens couldn't completely blur the background and only partially as i was using an aperture of 5.6 guess.. I don't really know why is that but I feel like that it is the reason for the weird bokeh.. [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] Thanks. Actually i got it for less in the local store. Amazon price was 96k and i got it for 2k less in the store  I think they gave me a 10% discount. And the day before i went to buy, i called them and asked what will it be its price and they said 96.5k. When i went to buy the camera the next day, they said the price is 94k lol.. I got lucky I guess


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 1, 2015)

f/5.6 is hardly a small aperture. Depending on the focal length, it is capable of extremely shallow depth-of-focus. Based on other photos I have seen with similar bokeh, I suspect that it is caused by the aperture being formed by few straight blades.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 2, 2015)

The best Mic would be the ME-W1, hassle free and a great solution.


----------



## Hareesh Kumar (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi can not help you with giving money because I have not that much money. Online purchase is not much difficult.


----------

